# Brand new here, hope to learn more about the Kahr P9, it's what I'm looking for!



## RogerP9fan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, just joined and really hoping to get everyone's opinion and experiences regarding the Kahr P9. This gun really appeals to me for it's dimensions and weight (good for summer carry) Kahr quality, love the looks of the stainless and the caliber/capacity.
The PM9 would be a little too small for me, I think. Is the P9 fun to shoot at the range? Reliable? Accurate? Any problems? Tips?
I'm a Glock guy coming over to Kahr! Any and all replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I don't own one now but have had a CW9 and PM9 in the past so I'll give my 2 cents. I think they are good guns in my limited experience. I never had any problems. For a pocket sized 9mm I think the PM9 is excellent and the CW9/P9 being a little larger is good for IWB carry. Range target shooting use only I think there are better choices. Both shot surprisingly well and accurate for me and the smooth but long DA trigger is pretty quick to get used to.

Historically the polymers have had hit or miss issues and most problems seemed to be centered around peening of the barrel hood and spotty reliability. Out of 9mm, 40 and 45 the 9mm's seem to have the best track record and it seems that most of those early problems are a thing of the past. I never had any problems with mine. In hind sight I wish I had not parted with the PM9 as it was great in it's role.

If you have not done so already I would encourage you peruse the archives and older posts under Kahr to see what other members have learned and have to say about them.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahrs make excellent weapons....I do not own the P9 but own the CW9 which is similar but less deatiled and the PM9. Both are extremely accurate for the size of the gun. They are very fun to shoot, very easy to care for and hide in your everday appearal very easily. I recomend seeing how it feels and if it feels as good as mine do, then buying it.

RCG


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the P9 for the very same reasons you are looking at one, am why I did not get a PM9.

The flat shape makes it very easy to carry and conceal.
The weight is a good balance of light enough to carry a lot and heavy enough to absorb recoil.
The frame is long enough for all three lower fingers to grip (my Pinkie is not hanging in space).

With the PM9 my Pinkie was off the frame/grip, which I didn't like. I makes me uncomfortable.

Mine has been flawless and has been accurate enough at self-defense distances. I really need to shoot it more so that I am more accurate with it.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

Good handgun, comes with a barrel made by Lothar walther, don't know if having a match grade barrel in a compact gun is necessary but it can't hurt, LOL. With the KAHR's you will have to put about 3-4 boxes of ammo through it before it becomes reliable enough to trust your life to because they need to be broken in first, but once it gets there, they are one of the best compact carry guns out there and are built to a very good quality.


----------

